# What has your golden eaten?



## MegB

Joe's thread "Lila's Destructive Chewing" got me thinking about all the things goldens chew and eat that they are not supposed to. Woody once found a bottle of children's vitamins--he chewed it open, and ate a good amount of vitamins (he was OK). My friend's border collie recently found and ate half a bag of Oreos (also was OK).

What is the strangest thing your golden (or other dog) has chewed and/or eaten?


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Between Brandy and Reyna, they'v eaten:
A stack of bills I'd just finished making out, a few incoming checks, toilet paper, handkerchiefs, shoes, other articles of clothing, meals left on the counter for a split second too long, pens, garlic supplements (Brandy's breath was bad for a while!) ... I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Dilligas

In the three months I've had Shadow:
A cell phone charger (plugged in), a lava lamp cord (plugged in), godonlyknows how many oreos, parts of three different pieces of tupperware, about half a rope bone, one flip-flop, part of a roll of duct tape, plastic packaging, wrapping paper, grass, an Xbox controller cord, many many toys, and pretty much anything found in this picture:


----------



## Joe

Oh my God, I had such a good laugh. Thanks guys. Thanks Dilligas for the picture.
To add to this.

*Kia: *
she was always good with not touching things... but once she completely destroyed my cell-phone. Down to little pieces. Not much to write here. Maybe Vierka can recall something. I'll ask her.

*Lila: *
- ate half of the makeup bag
- two bottles of fish food
- 250gram box with salty peanuts (before we figure out, we were puzzled why she is drinking so much)
- Windex bottle (also drank most of it). This one is her worse and we were really scared for her. But she was fine. Laughing at us like usually.
- Little stand with mirror. This one was bad too. Some pieces were missing and we never found them. But again she was ok.
- Freshly baked cake. But this one I believe she got Kia's assisting her. They somehow got it down when we stepped out for minute. I couldn't believe it. Tray was still on the kitchen table, except the cake was gone.

Well Lila destroyed lot of thinks. She is a real specialist. No matter how high we put things. Now it really got to be an issue as we are quite worried about her. (read thread "Lila's Destructive Chewing")...

Anyways... there is too much to write... 
Joe


----------



## shaneamber

All the stuffing from a couch.There were small holes ripped in every cushion and the back and arms of the couch.The stuffing was spread over half the house about 4 inches deep.
Shane


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

So far in 6 days, Abby has chewed up 2 pair of my shoes. Actually just 1 each of 2 pair, and a LARGE Brutus Buckeye pillow. Those are the main things, plus lots of Buffy's toys. So I guess it's really not as bad as I thought. And it's entirely my fault for not puppy-proofing the house better. 

Buffy on the other hand in her puppy days chewed anything and everything, especially wood. My dining room table and chairs and kitchen table and chairs took the brunt of it. She also chewed up an ink pen and dripped ink all over the couch cushion and a good bit onto her chest and face. Laundry room - a few vinyl tiles that started buckling up in response to the gallon bottle of water that she had previously chewed. Also a couple of rugs. Also with her, a couple pair of shoes. There are also at least 100 stuffed toys chewed in Buffy's puppyhood, or as we call them, the latest victim. I now just go to Goodwill and pay .50 or $1.00 for a kid's stuffed toy. Buffy, being 3 1/2, doesn't tear her toys up now but Abby is now picking up the slack.


----------



## goldencrazy

Abbey was pretty good about not chewing but for some reason one day while we were gone, she decided my wife's new digital camera (several years ago and rather primitive by today's standards) looked fairly tasty. I have never seen my wife so angry (well, at Abbey - I've seen her madder at me) as when she found teeth marks on her camera.


----------



## thegoldenjoyride

My Joy (11 months) ate a large snail when she was about 7 months. We found out that she ate a snail after we found it in her poop. Small bits of the shell was also found in several of her poops as a result of the diarrhea. We took her to the vet and the doc prescribed her pills. She was fine after a week.

She has also chewed a $10 bill.. hats.. slippers.. socks, socks, socks.. chair legs.. She has taken a liking to paper towel, or papers in general. But otherwise, she is a real joy!

And hello I'm a new member, I wish I'd found this forum much sooner!


----------



## Roxy04

hmmmm i think the question is more what dont they eat ha ha ha 

My two lovly monsters ate
*My cover of my hot water heater
*My metal connection that ran from the wall to the BBQ
*My dog proof metal screen door mesh
*the food in there bowls ohhh and dont forget the bowls ha ha ha 
*The pailings of my fence
*3 of my daughters dummies 
*A couple of my sons footballs that her carlessly left outside
*The matress that i got for there beds 
*One of my sond Tonka truck ( they are tough but not tough enough for my darlings)

And that is just to name a few.


----------



## LauraEyes2

Lets see...
Charlie chewed off my window sill in my house in college (yes, a rental house), a bar of soap, tray of brownies, cat litter to the nth degree, roomate's shoes (but she deserved it lol), more garbage than i can count

Vinny...he's only 6 mos so he hasn't gotten into too much yet. He destroyed the zipper on my suitcase, destroyed my bouquet of silk flowers, 2 area rugs


----------



## Goldensforever

K.C.'s List:
3 pair of glasses, total of $1200 in replacement costs  
Gloves & mittens
Dishrag from the kitchen sink:no: he did throw it up!
Countless rolls of toilet paper
Bacon, stick of butter
Now the real problem * THE CHRISTMAS TREE*
He has taken all bows off that he can reach, now he takes an ornanment off the tree gives it to Molly the blind dog, then he goes and steals another one for himself, then he plays a game of keep away. Saturday, he took a glass ornament and broke it in his mouth. I cleaned his mouth out and then flushed his mouth with water, anything left will pass.:crossfing


----------



## Lucky's mom

I keep a constant eye ( I'm always thinking) on my Lucky. He's always grabbing a kid's toy (he considers it a game) and I'm always after him. When I can't watch him, he's in the crate. He's not allowed in the kid's room except to give them a good night kiss.

SO WHY AM I ALWAYS FINDING TOYS IN HIS POOP??? Every time I find another toy, my four year old son has a crying fit (he's so attached to his toys) and learns another lesson on keeping things picked up.


----------



## goldencrazy

Okay, Lucky's Mom, since you brought up the subject of examing dog poop, here is a link I have had in my bookmarks for a couple of years. Why? - well, sometimes a guy just cant explain the things he does. 

Welcome to: Strange Objects in Dog Feces:

http://www.watchingyou.com/poop.html


----------



## Joe

Too bad I can't see the pictures on that page. But anyways, guys I had such a good laugh on this topic. I am reading it laud to Vierka as she is preparing the dinners. Kia and Lila are smiling too, like they were preparing something for tomorrow to add to this thread 
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs

Speaking of poop.......(what a great topic...:doh: )....

While cleaning up the yard after Samson, I found a thumbtack and a little silver ring.

Just a reminder for the kids to watch the floors. I'm always watching Samson, but I guess it doesn't matter. He'll find it anyway.

He really does do pretty good with his toys. As long as we keep his toys handy, he can chew them forever. And when we do see him chewing something else, we replace it with his toys. But he still kinda gives a look like "awwwww....that's not as fun as those expensive shoes."


----------



## thegoldenjoyride

Goldensforever said:


> K.C.'s List:
> Now the real problem * THE CHRISTMAS TREE*
> He has taken all bows off that he can reach, now he takes an ornanment off the tree gives it to Molly the blind dog, then he goes and steals another one for himself, then he plays a game of keep away. Saturday, he took a glass ornament and broke it in his mouth. I cleaned his mouth out and then flushed his mouth with water, anything left will pass.:crossfing


This is Joy's first Christmas and we were worried that once we put up the tree, she would chew all ornaments and whatnot. Our Christmas tree has been up since November and it's still standing. The trick? We bought an optic fibre tree and didn't put up any ornaments


----------



## Lucky's mom

Well, I debated the Christmas tree. Finally I put it up, with all the glass ortaments on top and did my best to put a barricade about it. 

Lucky pretty much doesn't take me seriously unless he's too rough with the kids. My husband is always rolling his eyes. I say "don't bite" and he playfully nips. I say "sit" and he's prone to jump. But the first time he grabbed that tree, I went through a panic. In my minds eye I could see a really bad topple, ortaments everywhere and Lucky chewing on glass. I charged him, stompping, screaming "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" and he took off and hasn't touched it since. I must have had this scary "aura" or something. That was two weeks ago.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

We have a table top tree with ornaments and lights this year. With my leg STILL in a brace, I didn't want to risk not catching Brandy before she ate something she shouldn't have. But next year, I want a real tree again!


----------



## RickGibbs

We just bought us a fake tree this year. The way Samson is with pinecones, twigs and branches, we didn't want to take a chance.....not to mention, I'm sure he would've loved the ornaments. We just got one of these:








The only problem we've had with it is that it was in the way of his window.....he likes to watch the kids coming home from school through the window, and it was blocking it. So we had to adjust it.
Next year, we'll probably go back to a real tree, and then this one can go out in the yard....


----------



## MegB

We put up a regular tree, but put all the ornaments out of Woody's reach. You should see our tree with only the top half decorated.


----------



## shaneamber

We buy a 4 ft tree and put it up on a base,Two milk crates on their sides,some bricks inside and zip tied together.The stand goes on top,zip tied down and then the tree.We cover the base with a cheap red or green christmas base cover.(or table cloth)
The tree is above all tails and the presents are easy to get at.
Shane


----------



## lola'smommy

Okay for Lola at 11 weeks:
3 boxes of Kleenex
1 lovely leopard print house slipper
beacoups socks
slivers of wood from the fireplace
the corner of a base board
1 batman figure leg and utility belt
1 soft bristle brush(for humans)
3 legos
half of my wood fern
a cell phone charger cord
3 christmas balls(thank God they were plastic)
2 cigarettes


----------



## Marge

Many years ago, our golden, Princess (may she RIP), ate a potholder. It was a really thick, heavy terry cloth type. It had been recently used to remove a roast from the oven and so was nicely flavored with meat juice. Well, I left it on the counter, and without our knowledge, Princess helped herself to it and ate it. The next day she was unable to eat, unable to go, vomiting up bits and pieces of fabric...it took a while to figure out what she had eaten. We took her to the vet who x-rayed her to discover the potholder. We learned that terry cloth will swell inside a dog as it soaks up any liquids and effectively plug up the dog. Our vet had to surgically remove the pot holder from her stomach and intestines. It was a real mess. Princess did recover and lived to 14+yrs of age. Needless to say from that time on, I became extremely careful as to where I leave those flavorful potholders. A few weeks later, the vet told us his black lab ate aluminum foil that had been used to cover a turkey while baking. Apparently, aluminum foil will go through a dogs system. The whole experience taught us to be very careful. We could laugh about it later, but at the time, it was a serious situation. 

MAKE it a GREAT day!!! 
Marge


----------



## Goldensforever

*Update On K.C. and the Christmas Tree*

At last he doesn't go near it. I put his spike collar and lead on him and we did "leave it" exercises, and it worked! 
At our house we are looking forward to next Christmas, we are hoping that K.C. will remember his "leave it" commands.


----------



## thegoldenjoyride

Yesterday, we were gone for no more than an hour and when we came home we found half-opened present under the Christmas tree which was intended for Joy (We were saving that one for her 1st birthday in a couple of weeks...) That silly girl tried to open her present early! :doh: The funny thing was that after she ripped some of the wrapping paper off and knew what it was, she left it as it was until we came home, found it, and gave her the go signal that she can go ahead and play with it! Of all the presents that were still left wrapped under the tree, she opened the one that was for her  :bowl:


----------



## Chloe's Mum

Chloe has never touched anything in the house, not chewed anything! However, the garden is a different matter! :lol: She loved our rose trees, which we now have none and my wooden garden chair!


----------



## Joe

Chloe is so cute on this picture. Very nice looking Golden and such a great picture.

Anyhow... This was yesterday. Lila and Kia were outside for quite a while. 4 hours of running in the snow to be exact. 
When we came home, we had to leave the house for 30 minutes to see our neighbors. 
In mean time Lila still had enough energy to destroy one of Vierka's shoes, one or two ornaments from the Christmas tree and the box from orange juice.
It's as frustrating as it is funny sometimes 
She didn't even come to say 'welcome home', when we came back home. She knew perfectly she did something wrong.
Joe


----------



## angelica_hugo

Buddy tears into everything!! 

Here's what I can remember [or know about]
- Theater System Speaker wire [ My fiancee was not pleased with this one!]
- Slippers
- Every stuffed toy handed to him
- Bark, he loves bark!
- My stuffed animals. [These were high on a shelf, but Buddy can't tell the difference between his or mine! Be it they were sentimental and all, but now nothing is within his reach!]
- His blankie
- Tissue, Toilet paper, newspaper
- our whole backyard is gone, Buddy loves to eat grass...so he pretty much has stripped it clean
- loves socks!!! [We now keep a pretty clean house just because we know if we leave anything on the floor, it's going in Buddy's mouth!]


----------



## RickGibbs

Angelica.....I know exactly what you mean..... _EVERYTHING_ goes in Samson mouth. He finds stuff we didn't even know we owned. He does the same thing with the grass. He also loves bark. Pinecones is another favorite.

I'm trying to teach the kids that they can't leave _anything_ on the floor. We are forever chasing him down to get socks back from him. He loves socks.

In most cases, when we take something away from him, we'll give him one of his toys and he's perfectly happy.

I just never would've guessed you have to keep such a close eye on him. Much more so than any of my five kids.....

Rick


----------



## goldiegirl

Manhattan has eaten~
x-box live cable wire
sneakers including insoles
a stuffed toy lizard that was full of sand..that was a great day cleaning the sand up
recently a filet mignon dinner, with a salad, garlic mashed potatoes and some sour cream..my mom accidently left the outback bag on the floor..oh she also ate the aluminum foil
wooden baskets
newspaper and toilet paper
vacuum cord..I am happy it was not plugged in
a fake rose vine and a fake white rose with the glitter
carpet tacking

Reannon follows in her footsteps now..she sees if I tell big sis no, she will attempt the dirty deed..Reannon did assist her sister in eating a good filet mignon meal.


----------



## RickGibbs

goldiegirl said:


> x-box live cable wire


Just how many Xbox people are on here. I've seen a couple mentions of Xbox cables and controls..... Just wondering, because are are a big Xbox family.....two Xboxes and five different Xbox live accounts. And anyone who plays Halo 2 should post your screen name, and maybe we could play some. I ain't the greatest, but I've got two sons that carry me pretty good....



goldiegirl said:


> a stuffed toy lizard that was full of sand..that was a great day cleaning the sand up


We have a couple lizards like that. It's a snake made of the same materials that Samson keeps getting ahold of. He hasn't chewed through it yet, but it's just a matter of time. We keep putting it away, and somehow, he keeps finding it. It does look an awful lot like his toys, so I guess it's kinda hard to blame him....

Rick


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom

Anything she can get down her throat before I catch her!!!! :doh:


----------



## MaddyB

Harvey seems most keen on plant life. He hasn't really chewed much else in the house so far. Other than the odd pair of socks, which he's forever stealing


----------



## lola'smommy

We call Lola our own personal paper and tissue shredder. I think she favors used tissue and will shred it in a second flat. Any important documents that you have on the edge of the desk, she will gnaw. I have now added to the list a Dr. Octopus arm from my son's spiderman collection of figures.:uhoh: The Doc Ock arm was devastating to my son. But, it is a good teaching skill to help your children learn to pick up their toys.


----------



## MegB

I am now adding chapstick to Woody's list of favorite forbidden foods. And lots of action figures. My poor son--all his Power Rangers are missing at least a leg.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom

When my daughter was younger and played with Barbie dolls, they all ended up without an arm or a leg. Ken ended up with no arms at all! LOL!


----------



## RickGibbs

MegB said:


> I am now adding chapstick to Woody's list of favorite forbidden foods. And lots of action figures. My poor son--all his Power Rangers are missing at least a leg.


Yep.....Samson found my daughter's chapstick last night. And he just didn't want to give it up. And I'm the only one in the house that can get his mouth open.

It's funny how many times he'll find the exact same sock. I'll take it away from him, tell the kids to put in the dirty clothes, and five minutes later, he comes back with the same sock.

Eventually, the kids will learn that if they want to keep stuff, they need to keep it out of his reach...... 

Rick


----------



## goldiegirl

Rwgibbs..my x-box screenname is ambellina. I like to play halo2 ..I try to keep up as well. 
Thank you for making me laugh..manhattan does the same thing with that stinkin toy lizard. I will hide it in my dresser drawer, she sniffs around, stops at the drawer and starts to cry and paw at it. If I put it in her toy box, I hide it in the back..then like magic this thing reappears. I wanted to throw it out, but then the brown eyes get to me. At least the sand is out of it now..it's just a flat lizard..:bowl:


----------



## RickGibbs

goldiegirl said:


> Rwgibbs..my x-box screenname is ambellina. I like to play halo2 ..I try to keep up as well.
> Thank you for making me laugh..manhattan does the same thing with that stinkin toy lizard. I will hide it in my dresser drawer, she sniffs around, stops at the drawer and starts to cry and paw at it. If I put it in her toy box, I hide it in the back..then like magic this thing reappears. I wanted to throw it out, but then the brown eyes get to me. At least the sand is out of it now..it's just a flat lizard..:bowl:


We will send you Friend Requests tonight.... I'm Ricky Rebel, my two sons are II KiD ReBeL II & RiMan and my daughter is Rebel Red 24. RiMan is our star player (who may one day go pro) and KiD is right up there with him. 

So if you get a FR from any of those names, it's us.... 

Rick

Edit: If you'd like to see any montages RiMan has made, go to the Video Section of his web site http://www.riman-web.com


----------



## police

We recently brought a lab over from Ireland called jacob such a lovely boy ,found him a lovely home and the man just rang heartbroken 
Jacob had eaten some tealight candles they rolled up in a ball in his tummy and the poor lad has died an agonising death . 
Please beware dont leave candles were you dog can get them !

This was posted today on a U.K. Lab site that I am A member of as G/R are as bad as Labs for eating anything in sight I thought I would pass this on to you all as lots of people have these small candles around the house.

Ron & The Boys


----------



## RickGibbs

Thanks Ron.....I know we're all kinda joking about the funny things our dogs have chewed up, but we also need to stay careful. Fortunately, we don't have any candles within his reach.... And I'll make sure it stays that way.

Rick


----------



## police

I know Today Bailey met my 18 year old daughter and her boyfriend at the front door with some of her underwear in hes mouth talk about red faced.
I still havent stopped laughing.
Best will in the world you cant watch them every minute of the day.
Jacob was put to sleep by the local vet nothing could be done for him and he was less than one year old.

Ron & The Boys


----------



## RickGibbs

police said:


> I know Today Bailey met my 18 year old daughter and her boyfriend at the front door with some of her underwear in hes mouth talk about red faced.


:lol: That is just too funny. I'll have to keep that in mind for when my daughter starts bringing guys around. I've already told her she's not allowed to date until she's 30, but I have a feeling she thinks I'm kidding.... 

Rick


----------



## lola'smommy

police said:


> I know Today Bailey met my 18 year old daughter and her boyfriend at the front door with some of her underwear in hes mouth talk about red faced.
> I still havent stopped laughing.
> Best will in the world you cant watch them every minute of the day.
> Jacob was put to sleep by the local vet nothing could be done for him and he was less than one year old.
> 
> Ron & The Boys


That is too funny. A possible deterrent...maybe, maybe not. To add to the underwear thing. We have the dog bed by our couch in the living room and when we had some guests over the other night, Lola had one of my tinier pair of undies with her in the bed.  Luckily, I was able to sneak them under my short and make a bee-line for the clothes hamper. :doh: At least she wasn't trotting around with them in her mouth like Bailey had done.

BTW, thank you for passing along that advice on the candles. I feel awful for the family's loss. I am always burning candles out on our deck. I will be much more mindful after reading your post.


----------



## mojosmum

One day I came home with three new toys I had just purchased from the local pet store. 2 latex toys and one rubber. All had squeakies in them. My Roxy grabbed the one I threw her and proceeded to chomp on it..... two seconds later she had chomped the end off it with the squeaky still in it. $800 dollars and three days later I was bringing her home from the vets. 

I've also been told that if they injest socks or rags or whatever and the item is stuck hanging out of their butts DO NOT do what I was doing and pulling it out. This could cause extreme problems with their insides which could be all entwined with the cloth. I wasn't aware of that before. 

Also... if they do injest a foreign object and it won't harm them to bring it back up give them Hydrogen Peroxide. I just pry open the mouth and try to pour it *gently* down the throat. This will hit the stomach, bubble and make them heave. Make sure they are outside or at least on tile floor when this happens. If you don't have peroxide then use salt and throw it to the back of their throats. That will also make them heave. If they've eaten something broken like glass etc DO NOT DO THIS. ALWAYS call your vet for advise first but having it come up from the throat is so much better than a hefty vet bill like we had.


----------



## MegB

Thanks for the warnings, Ron and Donna. I have a candle on the coffee table right in Woody's reach. He has never bothered it yet, but it is going somewhere else immediately. And I am glad to know what to do if Woody does ever swallow something dangerous.


----------



## LuvOllie

:yuck: ....But thanks for the good laugh!! This is an excellent thread!!! Ollie was never one to chew up anything..except for one azaela bush.. But the first 2 weeks we had him he was quite the escape artist and theif..thus his name Oliver from Oliver Twist.. He brought some Christmas lawn ornaments, a baby doll, a t-shirt, several shoes although none of them ever matched, a kitchen run and a few flower pots!!:uhoh: I never knew where they came from or who they belonged to, I would just put them at the edge of the yard.. Sometimes they were claimed and others they werent..


----------



## whitney

I hate to break up all the fun but I feel I need to warn everyone of the dangers of goldens eating everything. I just lost my 2 year old Abby last summer because she swallowed 3 of those glow in the dark stars that you stick on walls in kid's rooms. I didn't know when it happened, and for the longest time the vets couldn't figure out what was wrong with her. She was so sick that she could hardly walk. They thought at first she might have gotten in to some kind of poison, but I knew that wasn't possible since she had never been out of my fenced in back yard. Finally they thought the only choice left was to open her up and see what was in there. They found the 3 stars and about a half a cup of rope (from her tug toys). It was blocking her intestines and the toxins had spread through her body. Finally they decided the only choice was to put her to sleep. It was the most terrible experience because I felt like it was all my fault that Abby died. It never seemed like she was eating so much of that rope. I mean yeah she chewed on it some, but I never dreamed she'd swallowed that much of it! And I still have absolutely no idea how she got a hold of those stars. She's wasn't even allowed upstairs in the bedrooms and even if she was, the stars are on the ceiling. It remains a mystery but I still miss her so much. Let's just say I'm trying to be even more careful with my new golden Molly. Tug toys are put up when we are not tugging so she can't chew on them and I supervise her with stuffed toys as well.


----------



## goldenexperience

I have a puppy "Thelma" that eats everything. She will be a year old on January 28th. This scares me, I work at a vet and I see so much. I don't know what to do. I am so sorry about your Abby, I feel for your loss.


----------



## goldenexperience

*What Annie ate*

Annie Oakley was sick so I was giving her some meds from the vet. I couldn't find my liquid applicator so I had to use a metal tablespoon. Well she was an exciteable golden as they are and guess what.....spoon and all the medicine was gone. The way my luck goes she was pregnant at the time so there was not much to do. Took her to the vet, xrays, etc, etc, $$$, and 2 days later walla up came the spoon. Unbelievable.


----------



## lola'smommy

whitney said:


> They found the 3 stars and about a half a cup of rope (from her tug toys). It was blocking her intestines and the toxins had spread through her body. Finally they decided the only choice was to put her to sleep.


OMG!!Lola has a huge rope toy that she tugs on with us all the time and when we aren't playing tug with her she plays with it in her doggy bed, chewing away.  I had no idea. I'm getting that thing right now and putting it up. I am so sorry about what happened to you. I just can't imagine. Thank you for the warning.


----------



## a_and_b2004

goldens will eat just about anything but the kitchen sink....wait...the sink too... Bear, thank God, has never destroyed any furniture, but has a liking for brownies and socks, on or off the foot


----------



## lola'smommy

police said:


> We recently brought a lab over from Ireland called jacob such a lovely boy ,found him a lovely home and the man just rang heartbroken
> Jacob had eaten some tealight candles they rolled up in a ball in his tummy and the poor lad has died an agonising death .
> Please beware dont leave candles were you dog can get them !
> 
> This was posted today on a U.K. Lab site that I am A member of as G/R are as bad as Labs for eating anything in sight I thought I would pass this on to you all as lots of people have these small candles around the house.
> 
> Ron & The Boys


I have to post this in hopes that someone can calm me down and tell me Lola will be okay. I feel like a bad GR mommy right now. We have the doggy door from the house to the garage, then from the garage doggy door to the backyard. Lola has been great. And, I do keep the garage pretty tidy. We also have an extra fridge in the garage to keep venison and beer. Obviously, it's not my fridge. Well, like 5 minutes ago, I went to the garage to get a beer and noticed little bitty pieces of candle wax with a bent, chewed tea light casing. I am freaking out. What should I do. She seems fine right now. She has been sleeping for the past half hour and when I went to the garage, she followed me to go potty. Now, she's back at her napping. Should I be freaking out. What if she swallowed enough to do that to her? I don't know what i should do.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Iola's Mommy, this is what I'm thinking---only my inexperienced opinion-- but others with more experience will post their thoughts.

The reason the lab died is because the wax balled up into an obstruction within his bowl. He had to have eaten enough wax to cause a ball big enough to do that. I would also bet, that this Lab ate the tin cups too...and that certainly would only create more of a problem.

One tea light candle doesn't seem enough to cause this effect. Do you know how many you are missing? If its only one and just wax....I would guess its going to pass.

If she starts throwing up her food, loses her appitite, or looks in pain or not herself, then I'd be concerned and would take her to a vet. I believe it takes three or six hours for the whole food cycle (eating to poop) to occur. So you might watch her close to see if all is working as should be.


----------



## lola'smommy

Thank you for your input. I feel better after harrassing all family members on the issue. She has been sleeping all night. So, I guess it isn't bothering her that much. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## GOODTIMN

Appr. 6 weeks ago my racerocket ""Keli"' got dumpy and when I took her temp it was 104 and then the next day I had her at the vets asap. and they did blood work and it came back high, and I had x-rays taken (remember this is a golden and they have a tendency to swallow everything) the x-rays showed nothing yet sometimes things can get lost in the soft tissue that doesnt show up on the x-rays, they gave meds, and under skin fluids which dropped her temp, then yet again in the evening she went to 105 on her temp and back to the vets the next day!!!

This time they did balaruim tests and x-rays (which is as chalk like fluid that goes through the system through the mouth with x-rays taked frequently)
well everything showed negative for anything caught in her system and yet again underskin fluids!!!

Long story short after 4 days of now 103-104 temps it finally broke (she was on antibiotics) and we finally found out she had been eating wild rabbit poo (which we have lots of wild rabbits) and that she may have gotten into a moldy pile or two. Wow this was a long 4 day ride with high temps and a lathargetic dog that usually is super hyper, so now we are on rabbit poo detail on 3 acres of land, and watching ""Keli"" all the time when we are out and about!!!


----------



## RickGibbs

That's EXACTLY why I don't eat rabbit poo....

Rick


----------



## mainegirl

2 days ago my 13 1/2 y.o. golden, Sandy, ate a whole bag of ricola sugarless lemon/mint throat drops. I called the vet and then had to call the poison control (for animals). I was told that it could have a laxative effect on her (oh boy!!!!!:yuck: ) but it shouldn't be a problem. I also found out that poison control for pets has a $55.00 charge (they take visa, etc.) I guess next time I will have a 13.5 year old "daughter" Sandy?
Well, this morning (2 days later) I came into my living room and saw two mountains of mess (why oh why cannot they choose a room without a white rug that had just been professionally shampooed?). I think I will just tile the whole house. :bowl: 
She's also the dog that ate a whole boston market chicken, bones and all and the vet told me to give her bread to wrap around the bones in her stomach (she was fine and I guess she considered the bread dessert? lol)


----------



## Blondie'sPal

Blondie has eaten or destroyed several pair of shoes and quickly trained me to keep things off the floor. For awhile she had a thing for bra's!! She took them out of the laundry basket and would chew the straps! That was an expensive week. The worst was when she took a brand new sweater I had just bought ($50.00) and chewed a hole right in the side of it. It looks like a cookie bite! I can still wear the sweater under a blazer at least. Like I said -- she has trained me ...


----------



## Brandy's Mom

mainegirl said:


> Well, this morning (2 days later) I came into my living room and saw two mountains of mess (why oh why cannot they choose a room without a white rug that had just been professionally shampooed?). I think I will just tile the whole house. :bowl:


Maingirl: We're planning to do exactly that! We're in the process if designing our 'dream house' out in the country. It will have mostly tile floors (except for bedrooms), and will have a large doggie-proof room where they can stay while we're out. The backyard will have a very large fenced exercise area, complete with agility equipment. 

We figure that we we're not only protecting our dogs, we're protecting our own assets!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom

This isn't a Golden Story, but it is a part of my families yearly Christmas memory time. Years ago while the family was gone, our medium size hound dog jumped on the kitchen table and devoured a whole pan of cooling Christmas fudge. A 13 x 9 inch pan. He was ill for several days. My folks had no idea that chocolate was poisonous for dogs and didn't think to take him into the vet. Wrinkles did recover to his normal self, and all food was from then on kept high.


----------



## BubbysMom

He's a big fan of toilet paper. He likes to rip it off the roll and sit in the tub tearing it up.


----------



## lola'smommy

Lola does the same thing. I don't know what it is with her and paper products. 

And one good thing is that we have pergo throughout the whole house and tile. The only thing that I am noticing that Lola is getting interested in, our the basboards . WT? I don't know. I walked down the hall the other day finding her sitting there, licking the wall. Goofy.


----------



## police

lola'smommy said:


> I have to post this in hopes that someone can calm me down and tell me Lola will be okay. I feel like a bad GR mommy right now. We have the doggy door from the house to the garage, then from the garage doggy door to the backyard. Lola has been great. And, I do keep the garage pretty tidy. We also have an extra fridge in the garage to keep venison and beer. Obviously, it's not my fridge. Well, like 5 minutes ago, I went to the garage to get a beer and noticed little bitty pieces of candle wax with a bent, chewed tea light casing. I am freaking out. What should I do. She seems fine right now. She has been sleeping for the past half hour and when I went to the garage, she followed me to go potty. Now, she's back at her napping. Should I be freaking out. What if she swallowed enough to do that to her? I don't know what i should do.


From what I was told the Lab had eaten lots of these candles approx 10 so i think Lola should be alright I posted this to warn not to freak you out sorry if I got you in a panic.


----------



## Cassey

Cassey eats anything!!! Shoes, slippers, underwear-clean and used, socks, clothing, rats, plastic anythings and the cats food dishes. She recently has been amputating her favorite stuffed toy legs. I have had to perform several surgical procedures. (Only the head and body are left) Her favorite chew toy is our sons old hockey shin pad. Very durable!!!


----------



## goldencity

Chewing seems to be what GR's like to do! Not met one yet that doesnt find allpaper products irresistable! Chewy plastic is also a great favourite as are sticks, plants in the garden, socks, underwear, any form of stuffed toy.......

It does not improve with age either, Penny [almost 16] found in the living room the other dog happily shredding a news paper! The only diff. is that now it takes her longer!


----------



## PeggyK

I took off my good rings and placed them on a table and then went out aand brought in the morning newspaper and in the 30 seconds that I was gone, Oakley had eaten my mother's diamond ring and diamond ring guard that I received after she died. I immediatly poured hydorgen peroxide down his throat and he vomited the engagement ring but the ring guard never came up. Went to vet and after an xray and endoscope procedure that was unsuccessful-went home and waited for it to pass!!! Four days later it came out mangled!!!!!! Fortunately we found a jeweler who was able to repair it!!! I would have been heartbroken if it had been totally destroyed.


----------



## Duke

*There goes the blinds*







My 7 month old golden did this the other day. He has also eaten/chewed/ruined a dog bed, door stoppers, printer cord, puppy pads, the corner of a cabinet, a roll of paper towels, diapers, shoes, socks. I am sure there is more, but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## shaneamber

Goldens chew because they are bored and lonely.A puppy Golden wants to chew because its a puppy. But an older Golden chews because it's bored.
If you have only one Golden and don't keep it busy with something,it will chew up the house.Even when not bored they like to chew,it's fun to them.That's why you have to supply a bunch of chewies. If they are chewing the house up,they need a companion to keep them occupied.
The companion can be you or another person,but a second(or third) Golden will be almost always ready to play.
Duke,I say, get ye to a rescue group and adopt an 3 or 4 year old Golden who will keep your puppy company. Your puppy will also learn a LOT faster from an older Golden and you will lose a lot less of your house.
Shane


----------



## Dilligas

Holy cow, that's a good one! Yikes!


----------



## sashac

*Rice Krispy Treats*

Once I had made a big batch of Rice Krispy Treats for a bake sale and left them on the counter to cool. When I came downstairs a couple of hours later, I noticed the pan (minus the treats and all cleaned up) was lying on the floor. It was so clean I thought my mom had washed the pan and it somehow had fallen, so I picked it up and put it back in the cupboard. Later on, I asked my mom where she left the Treats as I couldn't find them in the fridge, tupperware, etc. She said, what Treats? That's when I started getting suspicious. I hunted down my Lady only to find her napping in a sunny part of the house, with sticky rice krispies stuck to her whiskers. She'd eaten the WHOLE THING! There must have been 15 big,gooey bars. She never even got sick. I still can't believe how she must have licked that tray to get it sooo clean.


----------



## speeddemon

ollie will eat anything i repeat anything that is food he is a living garbage disposal almost....sometimes i have to take stuff away from him but he never goes after anything other than food which is good i guess


----------



## Tianna0423

Besides chewing up the hose, Barkley always manages to eat one of my kid's crayons. When they are coloring, he sneaks by and takes one when I'm not looking, or if one ends up falling on the floor. Don't worry, I buy the non-toxic ones. At least crayons are easy to replace.


----------



## RickGibbs

Tianna0423 said:


> Besides chewing up the hose, Barkley always manages to eat one of my kid's crayons. When they are coloring, he sneaks by and takes one when I'm not looking, or if one ends up falling on the floor. Don't worry, I buy the non-toxic ones. At least crayons are easy to replace.


Samson has done that, too. Then, we find cute little colored piles in the back yard....(not really cute....teal poop...).


----------



## bailey75

Bailey has just started to take a fancy to our hall runner, got back from Sainsbury’s on Saturday to find the corner gone.

In the past Bailey has eaten all sorts of things, in order of preference;


blankies, purple strip and paw - she's not fussy which
towel, any of hers
trainers, also inc insoles
3 lavender bushes
my herb garden, particularly the mint - nice fresh breath
a variety of other garden plant - we now only have 12 left in the garden
my husband's Guitarist magazines
corner of the coffee table
socks
newpapers
the post - before we got a cage thing for the back of the door

the list could go on


----------



## Oralia Schatzman

Wow, there must be something wrong with Bentley, he's not even a contender in this category! He's never eaten anything unusual but loves ice, popcorn, any kind of fish and a particular cheese bread made by a local fancy bakery. He does seem to like the taste of metal and our coffee table legs are beginning to rust where he lays his head and just licks it. My last Malamute/Rottie/Shepherd, Rhea, ate my favorite beaded thong sandals and pooped turquoise beads for days. Thanks for the morning hoot!


----------



## heidi_pooh

Otto doesn't necessarily eat things but he absolutely loves to rip things up. One time I came home and he had somehow pulled an empty green garbage bag into his crate and had ripped it to shreds. I was really worried that he was gonna get sick afterwards but it never happened. I think the cat must have knocked the bag down to him.

My friends dog once pooped up a piece of a phone cord. They aren't sure when she ate it. They don't even know where she got it from, as their cord hadn't been touched.


----------



## Lovechop1322

The latest thing that Maddie has eaten was a Whopper from Burger King still in the wrapper off of the kitchen counter. Boyfriend searched the whole house for it, finally pried her lips open and smelled the onion on her breath. (Thank god they don't load them up with onions). Lots of shoes, and worked on my sectional for about a year. I expected her to poop out a sectional. As long as I have around 14 assorted balls laying around the house and they don't end up under the furniture she does pretty good. Blue racquet balls are her favorite, followed by the green ones, tennis balls last but they will do in a pinch. Oh, and lately TONS AND TONS of grass, but not horking it up like I expected. I feed her science diet, so there goes the old wives tale that they're lacking something in their diets! Gotta Love Her!


----------



## Tianna0423

RickGibbs said:


> Samson has done that, too. Then, we find cute little colored piles in the back yard....(not really cute....teal poop...).


Lol. I remember my four year old telling my husband she had found "rainbow poop" in the yard.


----------



## DevonTT

Chaz hasn't been much of a chewer--in my household anyway. His previous owner told me he chewed so much on the back deck, they had to replace almost every spindle:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/152867322/in/set-72157594144856673/
(see this photo of young Chaz and the spindles in the background)

His transgressions with me are usually related to counter-surfing. After my last birthday party, he pulled the birthday cake box off the table (the cake had been removed but there were lots of crumbs and debris still on the cardboard) and despoiled it--including eating a bunch of birthday candles that had been pulled off the cake. I found wicks and wax in his poo for a couple of days afterward.

He also ate an entire loaf of bread. Came home to find an empty wrapper. :doh: 

He has, however, chewed through some pairs of shoelaces. Not a big deal, except I haven't been able to find a replacement pair for these:

http://www.shoes.com/product.asp?p=5011180~Womens|Casual&sc=WOMENS&variant_id=45038


----------



## jessme7

Marley sleeps in his crate in our room. A few days ago, he just did not seem right. We woke up at 4am because he was moving all around and making noise with his movements. We went to check on him and found a big piece of poop in his crate but it did not smell. He has never had an accident in there. So I picked it up and inspected it, as I always do. It was a SOCK! in the shape of poop. I am so glad that he passed that though. 

Today I invited my neighbor over. She is pregnant and needed something to eat. She helped herself to bread and butter, she left the butter on the counter top (I got high counter tops). Marley reached up and grabed the butter and started licking it, as soon as I relized what he was doing I went towards him and he just quickly swollowed the whole stick of butter. He also stole a napkin out of her hand and ate that too.

Are male dogs just difficult? Because Maya is never like this.


----------



## Lynds0517

Let' see... Dura has ate around 2 cups of cheddar cheese off our kitchen counter, chewed the belt loops off my husband's favorite pair of jeans and decided that was not enough and ate more denim from the jeans, several ears and eyes off stuffed animals, toilet paper, and several random things out of the garbage. She also likes ribbon or any robe or string found on the ground.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Let's see...he's ripped the feathers and fluff out of our couch pillows (found big puffy white poops in the back yard lol), at halloween he ate some of the pumpkin, he tried to lick milk off my brothers cereal spoon but you could tell he didn't like it lol, he loves cheese, socks, and underwear...toilet paper... grabbed a candy wrapper out of the garbage but I got it before he swallowed it... lots of sticks and wood chips...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson hasn't eaten much...yet. He has a fancy for dryer sheets, bark chips, socks, underwear, the cat, his brush, and his leash. I'm sure as he get's older the list will grow....:uhoh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Add cigarette butt to the list :doh: I told my brothers wife not to leave the butt out when she was finishing but she did it anyway.... next thing I know Tucker's gonna wanna smoke....lol.


----------



## DanielleH

Shy has eaten and chewed on... strwberry scented soap, Irish spring soap, toilet paper, paper towel, tin foil, literally ate 3 unopened ketchup packages and boy was in she in a mess from that.. the ketchup package thing is a long story... and at first we didn't know it was ketchup packages that caused her, her problems until one days I had outside to do her business... and as ususall I always scoop up poo even in our own yard.. and surprise, 3 unopened ketchup packages... what a week that was... I have now become a pro at cleaning crap of carpets...but why is it always the carpet?? 

umm shes shreded socks, plastic, and loves pop bottles!!! Forget the $10.00 toys just give her a pop bottle and shes thrilled....


----------



## kra

After reading these, I have been real lucky to this point. Nugget chewed a
a commerical ice bag (the one with a screw on cap) they are heavy duty
rubber but NOT heavy duty to the standards of a young GR chewing on it in a short period time. A friend of mine left it setting on the edge of my table.
Nugget saw it as a new toy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I came downstairs to find my grandpa had let Tucker play with his beer bottle lol Tucker was licking away at it.. I was like "noooo dont get him drunk!" lol


----------



## DanielleH

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson hasn't eaten much...yet. He has a fancy for dryer sheets, bark chips, socks, underwear, the cat, his brush, and his leash. I'm sure as he get's older the list will grow....:uhoh:


Thats funny about the underwear,I had to laugh at that..it reminded me of Shy, last week she found a pair of underwear outside, and I have no clue where they came from or how she got them but I heard her barking and growling. I rushed to the door to find her out there running circles around this pair of underwear, flopping and rolling on them and picking them up and tossing them in air, attacking them and shaking them, just havin ball with this mysterious pair of bloomers.. they were mens undies, and I still have no clue where they came from, I am guessing maybe they blew off someones close line...anyways I had taken them from Shy and tossed them out.. 
Shy also has a fancy for dryer sheets, and ciggy butts too.. we have to either dump the ash trays or put them outta puppy's reach, because she will clean them out.. and for christmas she got a set of new brushes....I am sure she thrilled with that gift since she hates being brushed..lol .. she chewed her old ones up... so these new ones won't be kept under the sink...she has mastered the skill of (lower) cupboard opening... 
Too shy everything is ediable.. somethings she gets into and eats or chews makes me panic... and we have made a good many trips to the vets over very small things which turned out to be just a matter of time till she passes it..


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky has gotten much better. I used to see Polly Pockets and toy soldiers in his poop all the time, but the last few months they have been pretty much toy free.

However....the last couple of days I've been seeing Christmas red and Christmas green in his poop and as yet, haven't figured out what Christmas thing got eaten.


----------



## Selena

Wally chews everything!! He loves hangers every time I do laundry he seems to steal one. The puppies chewed a hole right through my wall.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

The most exotic thing my Golden, Quiz, has eaten is a 6x6 disposable tin pan! It was two years ago Thanksgiving. It was an extra pan I'd purchased in case I needed to reheat something after the holiday. It was never used. I set it upside down in my dishrack. I came home one evening to find Quiz in the kitchen with tiny bits of what looked like foil on the floor. Took me forever to figure it out. He ate nearly the entire pan!

Several days, x-rays and a few hundred dollars later, he was fine! Goober!

-Stephanie and The Tin Man


----------



## AtticusJordie

Good Lord! I've almost fallen off my chair laughing a couple times with all these posts! Isn't it amazing what our kids have eaten--and survived without any problems??

Atticus and Jordie have had their share of culinary adventures, too. Besides the standard fare (freshly baked apple pie, large bowl of tapioca pudding, two FULL bags of doggie treats [just the treats, the bags were torn up but not ingested]), the twins (as we call them) have joined together to destroy a number of household items such as two couch covers and a whole set of vertical blinds [as in eating or chewing a 10' long swath in the blinds!]. In the latter case, Jordie was evidently slightly irked that a raccoon had decided to try to get into a closed trash can on the back deck where we keep all our bird food. The can sits right next to the floor-to-ceiling windows that normally would have had vertical blinds in front of 'em. Well, the blinds were there initially--Jordie took care of them in short order... The destruction was quite impressive. We were on vacation at the time; the sitter was not amused.....

Jordie has also chewed his way through several extension cords (plugged in but not energized, thank God) and countless stuffed toys--fortunately,most of them actually belonged to Jordie or Atticus--except for those rare exceptions when the relatives brought their kids along--and their toys 'went up for grabs'...Let's see: 3 year old vs a 2 year old Golden? Hmmmm. My money is on the four-legged one..........

Scott J.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Not a golden story, but my mother's schnauzers ate several of those homemade ornaments(straight pins and sequins etc.)one year off her tree and were none the worse for it. Unfortunately they had been made by my grandmother and were not replaceable.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson has taken to nawing on the branches of our artificial Christmas tree. I showed him though....I took it down after the fiasco last night. Ha ha...I win!!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson has taken to nawing on the branches of our artificial Christmas tree. I showed him though....I took it down after the fiasco last night. Ha ha...I win!!


You showed them!!! :lol:


----------



## greg bell

Dixie pretty much specializes in the poop of other animals.. and I dont know which she likes best because I am usually unable to id it..


----------



## Leo's Mom

I had to input into this one. The worst that Leo has ate was a "tomato" of straight pins. He actually opened a door in my spare bedroon to get into this. I actually have the xray that shows the "tomato" holder in his stomach and around 20 or so pins. This one was very scary! All turned out well when my vet said that he had seen this before and I was told to feed Leo a mixture of very think instant potatoes and shredded cotton balls. I was told that this works very well with Goldens and Labs since they eat everything. We were given 2 days to pass the pins or off to surgery. Would you believe that every pin was passed and every one was surrounded by the cotton balls...


----------



## krbshappy71

Ahhh, a place to vent what my dog has chewed/eaten!! YAY!!! 
Pictures of Josie's destruction can be seen at: PSK

Josie:

Picture 1: Drywall hole about the size of a tennis ball in the center of the wall in the stairway. On her second attempt to lick the patched area I put on Mentholatum. Big mistake, it turned the patched area brown and she still licked it. Ewwww.
Picture 2: Sofa skirt (not entire skirt) on both sofas and matching overstuffed chair. Thankfully did not eat the sofas, just the skirts. Throw pillow corner.
Picture 3: Skirt on ottoman
Picture 4: overstuffed chair skirt and wood frame 
Picture 5: Josie looking QUITE innocent!
Picture 6: new ledge we installed since Josie ate the carpeted one, about 12 inches of it, wood included.
Picture 7: Backyard doorjam wood trim, ummm, 3 inches?
Picture 8: Shep lounging next to other side of overstuffed chair skirt that is chewed
Picture 9: small lick marks we patched
Picture 10: close up of sofa skirt damage
Picture 11: Drywall corner at the top of the stairs, chewed to the metal plate of the corner. (somewhat patched now, has been licked since then)
Picture 12: closer picture of patched corner at top of stairs
Picture 13: Under stair picture at bottom of stairs. Somewhat patched.


Not shown:
Three pairs of tennis shoes and two pairs of flip-flops.
Any pillow or blanket I put in her crate.
(this feels like a Mastercard commercial, should I mention: peace and quiet of finally buying a crate...PRICELESS!!)

Shep: (sheltie)
Rolls of toilet paper, papertowels, and boxes of kleenex (too many to count)
garbage, he was VERY good at getting to it
math book (that was a funny call to the teacher!)
*he is now crated too*

Baby: (Lhasa Apso)
At least 1/2 bag of Hershey Kisses with foil (amazing she didn't get sick, we got lucky)
garbage numerous times
3 pairs of jeans, chewed up the crotches of them. Chewed up underwear too, ewwww.
*she is now crated too*

One would think that I'd have gotten a crate sooner but I was very stubborn and kept preaching I would never crate a dog. I thought it was cruel and rude to obtain a dog and then stick it in a crate. Now I've learned, thankfully, that its doing THEM and myself a favor. I wont own a dog again without a crate. Funny, although I didn't introduce crates to my Lhasa and Sheltie until they were several years old they took to it immediately and will sometimes ask to go in there alone for a bit. They hang out, chew their bones, and nap. I LOVE IT!! This site really helped me see the benefits. Thank you GR Forum!! You saved my dogs and my sanity.


----------



## njb

You just don't even want me to start talking about the gross stuff Julie likes to eat--lets suffice to say she likes her cat pooh fresh--very fresh.


----------



## z&mom

*Z ate a plastic eye of a beanie toy!*

Z never chew any item that does not belong to her. Today I gave her a new small beanie whale toy, and within 10 mins, she managed to pull out one of the plastic eye and ate it. I feel so horrible for not watching her closely, and worst for giving her the toy. :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## FranH

Last summer, we thought we had "Rosie Proofed" our deck.....WRONG!!

She ate the gas line between the gas grill and gas tank:no:


----------



## Rocky

Rocky has eaten a couple crayons and a band aid (the only way I found this out was when I was cleaning up his poop-lol).

He has chewed up a few things.....game controller, barbie doll.


----------



## MarleyLove

Marley once ate a small jelly dinosaur. The lady at his doggy day care called and was explaining to me that Marley just pooped out "an entire bright green dinosaur." :yuck:  He also once downed a fuzzy green mouse that my cats had dragged out of "thier" room. Now we've just learned no more cat toys that are smaller than Marley's mouth.


----------



## njb

what has my golden eaten? what has my golden not eaten--don't leave a puppy alone in a kids bedroom---this is what happens--


----------



## Buuddy

OK I HAVE A GOOD ONE FOR BUDDY, Here's what a my hound has eaten:

1 box of chocolate covered cherry's.
1 lb of chocolate, a bunny that was given to me for easter, this was 2 years ago, dog was not sick at all!!
1 lb bag of M&M, He used to have the run of the house..
One time he managed to eat a whole container of spaghetti and meatballs
He also loves trash, tampons, pads, all that good stuff!!

I've heard chocolate can kill a dog, but not this one!!


----------



## MarleyLove

njb said:


> what has my golden eaten? what has my golden not eaten--don't leave a puppy alone in a kids bedroom---this is what happens--


She looks like she's very pleased with herself.


----------



## njb

I know she had large fun.....


----------



## potatolover

At his most destructive puppy phase, a corner off my dad's hi-end loudspeaker and some wallpaper. Genki's(a good old 11-year-old dog) not very destructive in general, but he loves destroying bows and insoles of my shoes. But he has never once chewed my shoes up to a state I can't wear them.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Kerry has chewed mainly my dad's slippers and shoes when visiting. She nibbled slightly the wood at the bottom of my armchairs as a pup and the lino in the conservatory.

As to eaten :uhoh: socks (trainer and larger ones) a thong with diamante trim :no: , trainer insole, small beanie toy and margarine wrapper. All items have been bought up 7 days later apart from one sock that came out in her poo :yuck:


----------



## fordtruckman

Mac ate a gum rapper I gess I shouldn't have droped it his thinking is "what they can eat I can to!" 
and Buttercup loves destroy tenis balls or any thing else but espcialy those!


----------



## flamingo_sandy

*Mine ate $400.00*

Sigh. My husband left four hundred dollar bills on his nightstand the day before we were leaving for Vegas. (Not too smart, both of my guys have this thing for money.)

One (or both) of them ate the money. We raked through poop for several days, but money must be easy to digest, because we never saw it.


----------



## krbshappy71

flamingo_sandy said:


> Sigh. My husband left four hundred dollar bills on his nightstand the day before we were leaving for Vegas. (Not too smart, both of my guys have this thing for money.)
> 
> One (or both) of them ate the money. We raked through poop for several days, but money must be easy to digest, because we never saw it.


OH NO!! How frustrating!! I think that would make me more frustrated/sick than the damage my dog has done to the walls/furniture. At least that was patchable and cheaper.  

We've moved the sofa and chair around so the damage isn't as noticeable, have patched the walls, and put down a new stairway ledge. Pretty soon the damage will all just be a memory. On the upside, she seems to have grown out of the destroying behavior!  We are still crating the dogs when we leave for other safety issues, but it sure is nice that she can have the run of the house now when we are home. We made it!!


----------



## sharlin

other than all the obivious choices, ie, anything on the floor........Daisey can chew a tv remote control and not leave a piece bigger than dime.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

To name a few things Tucker has eaten. Shadow doesn't eat stuff he shouldn't:


Vaseline left in my son's room
brillo pad
packing peanuts (thankfully dissolvable) made from cornstarch
tootsie rolls
thermacare heat wrap (which is sponsored by the company for a call to poison control so it's free)
a pill dropped by my son
He loves papertowels


He's eaten so much stuff he made the Vet's Newsletter.........

Most unusual item he ate? A 36 inch man's webbed leather belt. However, he did leave me the buckle!

Most deadly thing he ate, foxglove. That was a nightmare!


----------



## TRISTANSMOM

Tristan has never really eaten anything to bad. Loves any kind of paper. Toilet paper, Paper towel, napkins etc but, those of you who know me know about my Lincoln. Back in October Lincoln ate a stick of butter right off my counter and a few weeks later he ate almost a pound of raw bacon. That was the most expensive pound of bacon I ever bought!:doh: It cost me a $145.00 at the vet to find out he was fine. I think Lincoln could probably eat a tire and it wouldn't bother his stomach!:crossfing


----------



## GoldenShamus

TRISTANSMOM said:


> Tristan has never really eaten anything to bad. Loves any kind of paper. Toilet paper, Paper towel, napkins etc but, those of you who know me know about my Lincoln. Back in October Lincoln ate a stick of butter right off my counter and a few weeks later he ate almost a pound of raw bacon. That was the most expensive pound of bacon I ever bought!:doh: It cost me a $145.00 at the vet to find out he was fine. I think Lincoln could probably eat a tire and it wouldn't bother his stomach!:crossfing


Phew...you made it here! Shamus and I are glad to see you :wave: 

I remember the night he ate the bacon, too. Thank god he was just fine!

So, okay, at around 6 months of age, Shamus ate rat poison ($500 later). We were not at home, and luckily my husband saw it happen, got most of it right out of his throat before he ingested it and we raced to the emergency vet an hour from home. It was very expensive, but our little guy was just fine. 

Other than that, he's never really eaten anything I had to worry about.


----------



## harlowsmom

Harlow has eaten a tube of Blistix (first she shredded a hole in the pocket of my fleece jacket to get to it)
A check
Assorted change (mostly dimes)
lots of paper
She tore a hole in my comforter and ate most of the fluff


----------



## sleepyspencer

I work at a music store and take my dog to work with me. I always find guitar picks when I scoop poop in the backyard. He also likes to eat the cat's play mice, they come in a rainbow of colors. They make for very colorful and easy to find bowel movements! :yuck:


----------



## justmejanis

Sampson ate part of the bedskirt on my guest bed. A huge part I might add, in three sections. It was like he nibbled a bit here, moved about a foot, a bit more. He did it while we slept. I was horrified in the morning to see three huge half moon circles missing from the bedskirt. Fortunately he chucked it all back up later that morning, seemingly effortlessly. No trip to the vet!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Lets see where do I start:

1. a bacitracin tube
2. A carnation (whole long stemmed)
3. Slippers
4. Toothpic
5. Socks, socks and more socks
6. Q-Tips
7. Toilet paper
8. Paper towel
9. Kleenex
10. All of his toys
11. wire
12. Plastic coat hangers

and he is only 9 months!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

The most interesting thing Daisy has eaten is my sister's mink ear muffs. My sister was NOT happy. :no:


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

Chaucer loves paper, gravel, pens, eye liner, paper clips, the usual gross pieces of clothing and one day I had to take a push pin out of his mouth.


----------



## lgnutah

Hali's Mom said:


> those homemade ornaments(straight pins and sequins etc made by my grandmother and were not replaceable.


This caught my eye. My 93 year old aunt just passed away a few weeks ago. I remember these ornaments as she made gorgeous ones. After the funeral, a friend of hers called to ask me if I wanted those old ornaments!

When Brooks was just 5 months old, he got into the garage and dragged the Thanksgiving trash bag to the back yard where he ate almost everything that was left of the plate scrapings and turkey carcass. We didn't even know he had gotten into the trash until he started vomitting, and vomitting and vomitting it all back up that evening.


----------



## lovestofly

Putz will take what ever is on the floor, he goes to work with Dad everyday so he has found pens, screws, nuts bolts. Hubby usually can get it off him with a trade for a cookie afer a bit of keep away. Putz is however very respectful of our stuff, he hasn't stolen anything of tables or counters although he loves surfing. He chewed up a kitchen throw rug here and at work and tried to chew a tail wheel off an airplane! He will eat dirty kleenex and started to go looking in the trash for them but we have been able to tell him no and now he is staying out. He's just 10 months old so I'm sure there will be plenty more as time goes on. Oh the worst thing he will eat is HAIR when I'm brushing him!! YUK!!!!!


----------

